
Sendgrid refusing to update statuspage during outage - theflyingkiwi42
Last year Sendgrid had a partial outage that significantly effected our users. Today, when we are about to do a major feature release, they are not delivering emails again.<p>Both times they admit they have an issue but they refuse to update their status page, making it look like we are lying to our users. If there is anybody from sendgrid in here, can you explain this lack of transparency?
======
tracysestili
idk about sg but you might want to try and split your traffic for emergencies
like this and try another provider like mailgun or sparkpost or smtp...depends
what ur needs r

~~~
theflyingkiwi42
The problem is that sendgrid is accepting email messages, just not delivering
them to recipients.

So even if we add that, our users don’t know what emails to resend, which
would only add to the confusion.

When a company like sendgrid has an issue, that’s fine. It is not fine to not
update their status page and leave their customers out to dry.

